# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  τι ειναι η IP adress

## mariakappa

ηθελα να μου εξηγησετε τι ακριβως ειναι αυτη η διευθυνση.δεν εχω καταλαβει εαν ειναι του κομπιουτερ ή του ρουτερ.

----------


## mariakappa

address ηθελα να πω.Τι ντροπη!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι του ρουτερ σου και καθε φορα που κανεις ρεσταρτ ( απαννακινηση ) αλλαζει , και αν εχεις επιλεξει καθε ποτε να αλλαζουν μονες τους.. συνηθως ειναι αυτο επιλεγμενο αυτο για να μην εχεις προβληματα με χακερς και ετσι δεν εχεις static ip ....

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.επιτελους καταλαβα.το ειχα ψαξει και στο ιντερνετ παλαιοτερα αλλα ποτε δεν ημουν σιγουρη τελικα τι ηταν.

----------


## serafeim

μην ευχαρηστεις εμενα το φορουμ!!  :winky: 
να τονισω οτι δεν ειναι οταν κανεις τον υπολογιστη ρεσταρτ... μπορεις να κανεις και αυτη την επιλογη.. δηλαδη καθε φορα που ο υπολογιστης απενεργοποιειται η κανει επαννακινηση να αλλαζει ip το ρουτερ σου!!!
αλλα αν δεν εχεις κανει τετοια επιλογη πρεπει να κανεις εσυ ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ σου η περιμενεις μεχρι να αλλαξει μονο του αυτοματα!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Καταρχην εχεις 2 διευθυνσεις ip.

Μια εσωτερικη που ανοικει στον υπολογιστη σου και μια εξωτερικη που ανοικει στο ρουτερ σου.

Οσο για τους χακερς, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αληθινος χακερ δεν προκειτα να ασχοληθει μαζι σου...

----------


## mariakappa

δεν φοβαμαι τους χακερς.απλα επειδη ενας απο τους ορους του φορουμ ειναι τα εχουμε μια διευθυνση δεν ηθελα να κανω κατι λαθος και να διαγραφω.

----------


## serafeim

μην αγχωνεσαι για αυτο!!
τα παιδια πρωου κανουν καποια κινηση ειμαι σηγουρος οτι θα περμενουν και μια δικεολογια για το γιατι αλλαξε η ip σου..
εμενα πχ σηγουρα μου εχει αλλαξει πολλες φορες...
γιατι μπαν απο λαπτοπ,κινητο,σταθερο και απο 2 διαφορετικα δικτυα και πολυ συνομα θα εχω και 3 δικτυο!!!
μην φοβασαι για αυτο δεν θα διαγραφεις χωρις να μιλησουν μαζι σου ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν ξερω σε ποιο σημειο του κανονισμου αναφερεσαι αλλα στο φορουμ που ημουν συντονιστης απαγορευοταν ενας χρηστης να εχει κανει διπλη εγγραφη.

Αυτο βεβαια ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να αποδειχθει αλλα μερικες φορες τους προδιδε η ip.

Το να αλλαζει η ip σου ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ μιας και εχεις οπως οι περισσοτεροι δυναμικη ip και οχι στατικη...

----------


## mariakappa

σας ευχαριστω πολυ.πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν και σε ενα αλλο φορουμ για πουλια απο το οποιο διαγραφτηκα 2 φορες χωρις προειδοποιηση.τωρα πια υποθετω γιατι ενω χρησιμοποιουσα παντα το λαπτοπ μου, εμπαινα και απο το σπιτι αλλα και απο τη δουλεια μου.ευτυχως τωρα καταλαβα γιατι ειχα αρχισει να αισθανομαι ανεπιθυμητη.Χαχαχα

----------


## vicky_ath

μα αυτό που λες δεν έχει να κάνει....αυτό που σου είπε ο γιώργος παραπάνω είναι αν υπάρχουν 2 λογαριασμοί χρηστών που τους έχει κάνει ένα άτομο, το οποίο εμείς μπορούμε να δούμε από την ip, δύσκολα όμως γιατί τα περισσότερα ρούτερ δεν έχουν στατικη, αλλά αλλάζει!
από το άλλο φόρουμ που λες, αν είναι αυτό που φαντάζομαι, διαγράφουν χωρίς λόγο, δεν είσαι η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία, μη στεναχωριέσαι!

----------


## serafeim

ειδες που σου λεω?
εχουμε τους καλειτερους διαχειρηστες εδω!!!
αν δουν κατι αλλοκοτο στον λογαριασμο σου θα σε ειδοποιησουν μην αγχωνεσαι ασκοπα!!

----------


## mariakappa

τελεια :Jumping0046:

----------

